# I hate to be the 'dummy' on this Tech



## TwistofFat (May 11, 2004)

In the spirit  of being a good uke...I hate to be the dummy on Dominating Cirles.  Any advice (I am getting older).

Any other techniques you just as soon let someone else take the punishment?


----------



## KenpoTess (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, that is one that is pretty damaging if your partner doesn't use control, though by brown level.. let's hope they use it   I, myself don't particularly enjoy being on the receiving end of evading the storm when a rambunctious student 'forgets' and drops into a close kneel on my lower leg *happened last night teaching kids class* Pesky 9 yr olds named Bubby *grins evilly*


----------



## RCastillo (May 11, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is one that is pretty damaging if your partner doesn't use control, though by brown level.. let's hope they use it   I, myself don't particularly enjoy being on the receiving end of evading the storm when a rambunctious student 'forgets' and drops into a close kneel on my lower leg *happened last night teaching kids class* Pesky 9 yr olds named Bubby *grins evilly*



And you let him get away with it? Maybe we need to "rethink" your title! :miffer:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 11, 2004)

No Ricky.. I make sure the child of 9 is in tears every class...


----------



## RCastillo (May 11, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> No Ricky.. I make sure the child of 9 is in tears every class...



That's better! We can't let you go soft on us! :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 12, 2004)

The ones I don't particualarly care for are Unwinding Pendulum (the scoop kick...Ouch *in a soprano voice*) and Destructive Kneel (knee drop like in evading the storm).


----------



## Nick Ellerton (May 21, 2004)

Being on the recieving end of Five or Seven swords isnt exactly my cup of tea, then again being the dummy of any technique when the practitioner doesnt really have much control hurts.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 26, 2004)

How about these two ....   Escape from Darkness and Circling the Storm, boy do i feel totally vulnerable and at the mercy of my training partner!!!!  YEOUCH!   :uhyeah:


----------



## pete (May 26, 2004)

yeah, my kenpo mama doesn't bend over backwards for anyone... 
 :boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2004)

I don't mind any of the peach squeezing tecs *snickers*
though being on the receiving end of thundering hammers when Seig's demonstrating.. oh man............


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 26, 2004)

> yeah, my kenpo mama doesn't bend over backwards for anyone...



Hey Pete, maybe you can be my "dummy" tonight, which techniques would you like to work on????

Your Kenpo Mama  %-}


----------



## psi_radar (May 26, 2004)

If you don't uke-ing for Dominating Circles then you probably won't like the conclusion to Twirling Hammers either. 

I personally don't like Twirling Sacrifice, and there's just no good way to do the breakfall on Back Breaker. And Escape from Death, or as we like to call it, the Butt Slap of Death, always makes me feel like I'm spending time in a Turkish prison.


----------



## c2kenpo (May 26, 2004)

Wow...hate being the dummy.

I love it. How else can you see the perspective of the "attacker" better then that. 

Actualyl the biggest problem with bodying /dummy/uki is when the body doesn't do what it is supposed to.

For example, someone mentioned Five Swords.. each time you hit your opponent block, chop, heel-palm you drive your oppoents body and head back, finally stretching him out so that his body is arched backwards when we get to the uppercut punch the body takes the hit but "doesn't bend down" so that the next target presents itself. The body just stands there...as tho nothing happend, unfortunalty if this is the case I do "hit" a bit harder to get my desired effect not attempting to hurt my partner but to get the results I need.

Destructive Twins..the double over/ under fist strikes to the body we cant hit the body in the face to get that same result with a closed fist but you can "finger tap" the forehead and open whip the gut to get your opponent to "WHOA!!" and suddently the body is right there. 

The real element I have found being a body a hundred times over for kids/ adults/ instructors is to learn the technique from the "attackers" point and what woudl really happen if I got hit like this...

Heel palm at a 45' strike to my kidney?  Where does my body fold in at?
Heel palm to my face with a finer poke towards the eys. - Where do my hands go?
Arm bar in Xing talon applied where is my most vunerlable spot? What could happen from here?

I actually try to encourage students to think of these things when they train with thier partners, however the first thing is to touch targets and the BODY should give a "WHAT IF I REALLY HIT YOU REACTION" 

Getting control is one of the hardest things to teach people today, We want our students to hit with power but we dont want our training partners or students to be hurt. So I suggest in some techniques to change the hammerfist to the kidneys to open hand slap, STINGS LIKE THE DICKENS, but at least I know my body functions the same.

While "dummying" try looking at how to counter the attack and watch at how fast you start to dummy better with out getting hurt. Placeing checks in places and catching the attack before it makes contact.

David Gunzburg


----------



## pete (May 30, 2004)

> Hey Pete, maybe you can be my "dummy" tonight, which techniques would you like to work on????
> 
> Your Kenpo Mama



how 'bout Raising the Sword?


----------

